# I just knew this would happen - female feral missing



## zcb (Nov 11, 2010)

I've always had a terrible feeling that one or both of my sweet ferals would not appear one morning. Well my little female hasn't been here since Saturday and she never, ever misses a meal. Her son is here but she is not. I feel so terrible about this. Every night when I say good night to them I tell them to be careful of the cars but I drove around and didn't see her. I'm worried that someone may have harmed her deliberately. There are many in the subdivision that do not like "stray cats" as they call them. There has been an ongoing thread in the HOA forum about people not being responsible and so on about cats. Many posted that the cats were a nuisance and should be trapped and euthanized. I feel so badly for the little male. It was his mother and they were inseparable for over 4 years. Do you think he might just stop coming or I just don't know what to expect. Letting him into the house is not an option because of my two dogs. I just don't know what to do for him. I talked to him tonight for a long time. I feel so awful about this.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Is she spayed? If not she may have gone off to mate. Unspayed cats can disappear for several days then come back and settle in to motherhood.....again. If you can catch her when she reappears do everyone a favor and trap her and get her spayed! There are low cost clinics all over Florida.


----------



## zcb (Nov 11, 2010)

I had her spayed 5 years ago along with her son.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

I don't have any advice, but I _really_ hope you find her soon.  I've heard many stories where a feral just disappears for a while but comes back... I so hope it turns out that way. Maybe she got stuck in someone's garage/shed? Have you checked the local shelters and animal controls incase a neighbor decided to drop her off? You have to act fast on this one, since some county shelters put ferals to sleep in no time.


----------

